# Erectile Dysfunction keeping you down?



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

*The Pensacola Male Clinic is a man’s sexual health clinic dedicated to one purpose only: to give men back their sexual life.*

*With experienced, professional physician and staff, caring and comfortable offices, and the knowledge and experience that makes all the difference — Our clinic is dedicated to giving you your sex life back!*

*Call between the hours of 0800 and 1600 Monday through Friday to set up an appointment!*

*Our website is PensacolaMaleClinic.com*


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Your thread title is one of the best one-liners I've heard/read.................


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Hahaha Awesome title!


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

*Thanks! I thought it was funny but our business is serious and there is nobody like us in the area! Our phone number is 850-607-6811 if anybody would prefer to call.*


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

You know whats great for ED? Lots of exercise, eating right, and hot women! :thumbup:


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> You know whats great for ED? Lots of exercise, eating right, and hot women! :thumbup:


Would 2 out of 3 work?


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

That's not always the case otte. Some men have prostate surgeries, TURP, high blood pressure, diabetes, or even personality disorders such as depression or anxiety.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Decreasing sex hormones (estrogen) in women can lead a faster route to Osteoporosis. 30% of post menopausal women will suffer from Osteoporosis and the numbers go up to 80% once they reach age 80. As men, it's our job to keep our women sexual satisfied. Some men are no longer able to get/maintain erections or suffer from Premature Ejaculation. Our medication will let you maintain your erection through ejaculation. We can dose our medication to last 45 minutes, an hour, an hour and a half, or longer; whichever you choose! This means if you ejaculate after 2 minutes, you will still be erect for another 43 minutes (if the time you choose is 45 min.). Come visit us and see for yourself. If our medication doesn't give you a positive result on the day of your visit, there's no charge to you!


----------

